# Electrosistem programming cable for 4qhf2d



## Paintball-HH (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello,

I have a motorcontroller: 4qhf2d of electrosistem

And I want to change the parameters.
There is an "original" programming cable. 200 € (212 $)
The picture is the original cable
Is there a replica of it?
The cable also works with the other controls.

Tfi4q, Hfr1d, Pm-04b, 4qbig hf, 4qCombi hf, Bici2000, Mcb-t, Mc1822, Secu, Phoenix, Aci3

Programmable by console UMP or UMP for Windows PC software by RS2001, USB2006 or USB-R2 serial interface.

Björn Schmidt


----------

